# Some of my VENOMOUS snakes!!!



## GreggMadden (Sep 29, 2009)

Bitis nasicornis (rhino viper)






Atheris cerataphora (Usambara mountain bush viper)





Bitis gabonica (East African gaboon viper)




a pair




Feeding/fang shot





Bitis rhinoseros (West African gaboon viper) 6 and a half foot female being introduced to a male...


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 29, 2009)

Great looking snakes Gregg, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 29, 2009)

Don'tcha LOVE it


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

wow, the Atheris cerataphora, is an insane yellow! very nice.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2009)

that female gaboon viper is amazing! what a huge bulky snake!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pics Greg, love the juvy gaboons. So cute


----------



## JasonL (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice pics, love the Bitis vipers, who doesn't!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! great pics and awesome snakes. Love the feeding one.


----------

